# The Flaming Candle Co-



## candledoll (Aug 2, 2014)

WooooHooo to The Flaming Candle Co. Placed my order Wed,July 30, shipped the same day & received it Friday, Aug 1.. What service! Bartlett Pear, oh my!!!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 2, 2014)

Did you get any of the Moonworks dupes? I have been very curious, they also have a dupe of Sandalwood Rose and I'm wondering about that one too.


----------



## candledoll (Aug 3, 2014)

Some. Never have tried MW works before. I got the sample pack, which has Sandalwood Rose -- nice.
Also got:
Bartlett Pear
Egyptian Amber
Frankincense & Myrrh
Merlins Forest
Patchouli
Twilight Woods
White Sage & Citrus
Woodland Foliage
Free sample of Blackberry Sage


----------



## OliveOil2 (Aug 3, 2014)

You got some nice fragrances! I just saw them on the scent review board, so maybe there will be more feedback soon.


----------

